# Choosing road shoes...help please



## Latteonesugar (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a giant crx3 and have recently bought look keo classic pedals. I am wanting to buy new shoes budget ~$150AUD ($115 USD). I realise this is not much to work with. I have flat arches. Height (~6ft)183cm weight 73kg. I commute from home to work but want to start taking longer rides on the weekends. I have tried the new shimano ro85 shoes (plastic sole) at the store and they fit ok. These may only be known by this model in Australia. I'd like to get something comfortable for my foot type. Durability is of course a bonus. If I start enjoying cycling I will likely enter longer social rides down the track, so comfort is the main requirement. I Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

You should try some of the specialized body geometry range, as they have different shaped insoles for differing arch shapes. Also the Adidas Race, Northwave Revenge, and Exustar E-SR221 are worth a look. All these shoes came highly recommended in a recent cycling weekly test. I have Shimano R131s myself and am finding them a little unsupportive for my fairly high arches - nothing a new insole won't fix! 
Best plan is to try on as many different shoes as possible for as long as possible in the shop, then wear them round the house for a good few hours to make sure they are totally comfortable. If they aren't you can always take them back and get a different pair.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't buy what you can't try on, especially when buying your first pair of road shoes. The lasts can differ a fair bit between manufacturers. 

Within your budget there are several companies that tend to offer more affordable shoes, including Diadora and Shimano. I wouldn't worry too much about durability... if you are reasonable careful not to be stomping down gravel roads in 'em your shoes will last for years ... you'll be itching for something new long before they are truly worn out.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

+1 for specialized bg. They were my first pair of shoes and I they come in a wide range of price so there should be some in your price range. Check out the specialized website to see all of the info on them.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

I think that if you get a halfway decent set of shoes, you should consider a custom, or at least an insert that will help your foot. Im sold on the powerfeet line. They have some that are specifically designed for cycling shoes. I have them in all of my shoes and have had fantastic results. There are several out there, but a domestic pro that I know suggested them and they have worked out well, regardless of the shoe. Its a nice upgrade to a shoe.


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*Try on several pair*

ditto what the earlier poster said. Go to your LBS and try them on. As much as I like Sidi's, I know there are plenty of people that don't. The biggest reason I like them is they fit me well and they are comfortable on long rides. Just like buying your bike...fit is most important. You will end up wanting to upgrade the shoes LONG before they wear out.


----------



## Latteonesugar (Oct 30, 2006)

cthomas said:


> ditto what the earlier poster said. Go to your LBS and try them on. As much as I like Sidi's, I know there are plenty of people that don't. The biggest reason I like them is they fit me well and they are comfortable on long rides. Just like buying your bike...fit is most important. You will end up wanting to upgrade the shoes LONG before they wear out.


Thanks to everyone for their advice. It's unfortunate that brands like specialised etc are not readily available in Melbourne, Australia. I was finally able to track down spec BG sport road shoe ($150AUD) but they don't have my size. :cryin: The shop that has them is on the other side of town.:mad2: 

Will try on a few more shoes at the LBS before I decide. Thanks all.:thumbsup:


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

another +1 on spec. bg

i have the comp road shoe and they rock.
i just got an old version of the mtn shoe and they are pretty nice as well.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

yup +1 on the specs bg... they're pretty comfy and good for the price. one thing u can do is try the shoe sizes and try to find ur size on ebay. there are generally good deals there, i got comp roads an older version for 80usd. theres a level of certainty to it, just use your best discretion.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

cthomas said:


> ditto what the earlier poster said. Go to your LBS and try them on. As much as I like Sidi's, I know there are plenty of people that don't. The biggest reason I like them is they fit me well and they are comfortable on long rides. Just like buying your bike...fit is most important. You will end up wanting to upgrade the shoes LONG before they wear out.


Add my vote to the "Fit is everything" column. I really love the uppers & overall quality of Sidi's, but the last just does not seem to match my foot. Tried MANY road shoes-inc. Diadora, Northwave, Pearl Izumi, Specialized, & some "house brands". I have no trouble finding athletic & street shoes, but the search for road shoes was driving me nuts. I had some Shimano MTB shoes that fit well, so I finally tried some of their road shoes. Ended up buying Shimano RO98's (around $100US) & they have been comfortable from the start with good support & stiffness. Cheaper than the Sidi's I originally wanted, but I had to get what fit me best.

Good luck in your search!


----------

